# dhcpcd alternative [SOLVED]

## dj_farid

All of a sudden I get this on my server:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.0 (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r6)

 

My server provides dhcp to my workstation. Very simple with no special stuff.

Which is the simplest and best way to get a replacement for dhcpcd?

I have never been thinking of different dhcpds. It has just been working without me doing anything.

Why is it blocking baselayout?Last edited by dj_farid on Tue Aug 22, 2006 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stupidkid

You can update dhcpcd probably. The current stable version for x86 is 2.0.5-r1.

Also pump works really well too.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I forget which version it was, but dhcpcd stopped working for me a while back.  I ended up switching to udhcp.

----------

## dj_farid

Oh...

Good thing you mentioned the latest version of dhcpcd. For some reason dhcpcd was not in my world file. So I ended having this very old version.

I did "emerge -u dhcpcd", and it seems to work. Atleast it is not blocking anything.

I don't see any reason to change it to anything else anymore.

Thanks for the quick help!

----------

## The Mountain Man

Upgrading dhcpcd worked for me as well.

----------

## TWolf

First updating dhcpcd to 2.0.5 and then continueing with emerging the rest worked for me too.

----------

